# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  نصب setup برای دیتابیس های sql

## milad.biroonvand

با سلام

اگر بخوام sql بر روی کامپیوتر مقصد نصب نشه وآدرس دهی رو هم بصورت localhost قرار بدم چطور میتونم ، این setup رو بسازم .

----------

